# [SOLVED] Any way to remove pre-installed apps?



## AA1TECH (Nov 23, 2010)

I have a Verizon HTC Incredible (ADR6300) Android OS 2.3.4. It came preloaded of course with many programs which now with all the patches on them are becoming bloatware as I just don't use them. While I have uninstalled the patches to reclaim some memory, I would like to just drop the programs. 

I know I could root the phone to do this, but I would like a way to uninstall apps without going to that extreme.

Thanks, Steve


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Any way to remove pre-installed apps?*

The only way you can uninstall apps that came with the phone is to root the phone.

Rooting the phone will void your warrnty though.


----------



## AA1TECH (Nov 23, 2010)

*Re: Any way to remove pre-installed apps?*

Thanks much for the confirmation, that is the answer I expected.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

No problem!


----------

